# Color Contest -- Details Inside



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be judging this contest on markings that look the most like and object.
For example - spots that look like Mickey Mouse's head etc.
5 different entries per user limit.
Last day is July 20th


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

his markings on his face look like a house


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hercules. The markings on him tummy look like a bug. on the white there are two brown spots= eyes, then below that there is a pointy part=the mouth


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

-bump- two days


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

here is my pic lol


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

oops ! yeah the top white marking on her neck really looks like a heart in the winter time when she is all furry. its summer tho now so it totally doesnt look like it but yeah haha just thought id put it


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its the 20th!!!!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

YAY!!! The 20th!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

^^What a stunning horse! BEAUTIFUL!!! lucky lucky


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty's nose blob looks like Italy 
and just above her star she has a pink heart but you can only see it when she is wet or clipped, and i don't have a good photo :-(


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I tried to outline the heart so you can see it on the above picture


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, excuse the print, please. I was bored.

Simon and Sunny:


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

1st is sorrelhorse. 2nd moomoo. 3rd morganshow11. Congrats! Sorry I had no computer yesterday


----------



## Arab123 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a horse that could help you but how do you put the pic on here?


----------



## Arab123 (Jun 25, 2009)

well i cant get it bigger does this help? But I have a nother pic


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay  Congrats everyone


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks ClassicalRomantic! I appreciate it : )


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and Thanks ogledrillrider02. That was a good idea for a contest!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

sorelhorse said:


> Oh and Thanks ogledrillrider02. That was a good idea for a contest!


No problem. Your horse is beautiful by the way


----------

